# Mail ne répond plus



## anne_so_d (16 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir 
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'ai un problème (forcément ) avec le MAIL de chez mac. J'ai un macbook et la version 10.6.8 snow léopard. Je n'avais aucun soucis. Mes mails arrivaient automatiquement de ma boite yahoo. Sauf que depuis hier quand je clique sur le timbre ça me remet : bienvenue dans mail avec une importation de message. Donc je clique ok pour l'importation et là c'est partie en me mettant inbox-yahoo. Puis ça se termine et là et bien je n'ai plus aucun message, la boite est vide et le disque multicolore tourne sans cesse et plus rien n'est accessible. J'ai beau essayer de clique mais non, Ca tourne pendant des heures et rien ne se passe.
En vous remerciant de l'aide que vous m'apporterez merci
anne-so


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur macgé. 

Est-ce que vous accédez à la messagerie Yahoo avec safari par exemple ?


----------



## anne_so_d (16 Mars 2012)

oui je n'ai aucun pb par safari

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

en fait c'est comme l'application était complètement plantée... je suis obligée de forcer à quitter

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

et merci pour l'accueil


----------



## socrate (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Si tu as accès à ta boîte mail en ligne , va consulter tes mess de manière à ce qu'elle soit vierge de tout nouveau message, puis , à partir de mail essaie de t'envoyer un message, un truc très léger avec par ex seulement l'objet genre " essai 1" . 
Patiente un peu...
Ca donne quoi ?


----------



## anne_so_d (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
Malheureusement je ne peux même pas envoyer de mail à partir de Mail
Je mets des photos de la progression...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

bon et bien je n'ai pas réussi à mettre les photos


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2012)

Si vos mails sont bien encore sur le serveur de Yahoo, je supprimerais le compte dans mail, puis je le ré-créerais. 
Mail . Préférences . Compte . Clic sur le bouton - en bas.


----------



## anne_so_d (18 Mars 2012)

malheureusement je ne peux même pas acceder à la barre de tache.. Le ventilateur multicolore fonctionnant toujours


----------



## socrate (18 Mars 2012)

autre essai :
Quitte mail, ou force le à le faire , puis rouvre le , mais avant qu'il ne se mette à tourner en boucle va vite cliquer en haut dans bal et déconnecter les comptes .

S'il se calme , ( sans la roulette multicolore)  et te permet d'accéder à la barre des taches , dans préférence , et général choisis de ne relever les messages que toutes les heures ou manuellement par exemple . 
tente ce truc et dis-nous


----------



## anne_so_d (19 Mars 2012)

j'ai essaye mais je n'ai même pas le temps de cliquer. Le ventilateur se met tout de suite en route :-(


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mars 2012)

peut être déconnecter le réseau wifi avant d'ouvrir mail


----------



## socrate (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé ça sur le forum. Une astuce qui se fait avec mail quitté (ou forcé)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-bloque-251842.html

A essayer non?


----------



## anne_so_d (19 Mars 2012)

Merci Socrate!!
J'ai essayé la méthode de Boris. J'ai pu recréer MAIL... Par contre tout ce que contenait ma boite stockée est perdu visiblement...
En attendant mail récupère les messages de ma boites yahoo
Encore merci!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

donc y a t il un moyen de récupérer mes anciens messages stockés dans mail?
merci


----------



## socrate (19 Mars 2012)

Bin non les mess ne semblent pas être perdus avec la méthode de Boris ( voir plus bas sur le post 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-bloque-251842.html)


Sinon, bin je m'en veux un peu de ne pas avoir été farfouillé plus tôt sur ce généralissime site pour trouver une soluce . 
Faut dire que c'est la méthode à employer avant de poster , et comme on tournait en boucle , bin j'ai simplement recherché sur le site .

Dis moi le moment venu si tu as pu récupérer tes anciens mess. 
Et dorénavant, penser sauvegarde.


----------



## anne_so_d (20 Mars 2012)

A vrai dire j'avais fait une sauvegarde time machine il y a un mois sauf que je ne sais pas l'utiliser... Quand on est pas douée...
Sinon comment sauvegarder mail?
Merci


----------

